# Lighting research for a 75g



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

To get 2480 lumens on 48" you need max number of pods..
suggest going in a different direction for the deeper 55 to 75gal
$3.50 x 31 = $108..

$69.95 will get you 5200 lumens..
https://www.amazon.com/Beamswork-FS...5-23b4-40b1-8da6-7c1c9eb81d33&pf_rd_i=desktop


----------



## jcordar2 (Mar 19, 2017)

I'm also planning a 75 gallon and am following! And speaking of newbies..... I don't have a clue what a "pod" even is! Yikes!


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

jcordar2 said:


> I'm also planning a 75 gallon and am following! And speaking of newbies..... I don't have a clue what a "pod" even is! Yikes!


Systems like this are not common though there are a few.. pods or strips can be added..
It i a nice system when properly designed and not too expensive over a "solid" fixture.
kind of like picking out different tubes in a fluorescent fixture..


----------



## Monrankim (May 28, 2016)

Jbyrd said:


> Yes, another newb post.
> 
> I am making plans for setting up a 55 or 75g tank (probably the 75) and I want to do things correctly this time as far as research goes. On my 20g right now I have an Elive LED track light with 2 plant growth pods, 2 white light pods and 2 lunar pods. My plants all seem happy, and growing well, and it’s been luck, pure and simple. I did no research, and followed the directions of the staff at my LFS, and didn’t even research what plants need what light levels.
> 
> ...


I like jeffkrol's suggestion because I am using a Beamswork on one of my tanks and it's great, but are you set on LED? Just throwing this out there....You can spend 50 or less on a shop light, 2 or 4 bulb t8 fixture. You can get a very decent amount of light this way, though not as energy efficient as LED. I'm about to switch to T5s because I'm injecting CO2 and want to grow more demanding plants, but this light has served me well up to this point.

http://m.homedepot.com/p/Lithonia-L...nt-Heavy-Duty-Shop-Light-1284GRD-RE/202968125

I painted it black and it sits right on top of my 75g


----------



## bif24701 (Jan 3, 2012)

Me and my wife want to do a low tech 75 also, I suggested T5s but she wants to control the light (LED). She is look at the Fluval plant fixture but I'm concerned it won't be enough, I'm sure the LEDs are crap .5-1 watt and won't give enough light.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Typical 76 is only 21" deep.. but wide and 48 long..
I'd suggest a Current planted plus pro but a bit narrow..
Some expensive options are Aquaticlife HALO..

Go china direct. Some killer deals today..
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/DSu...2754751443.html?spm=2114.40010308.4.26.18wIzB
This is coming up $160 for 200W of leds 4 channel control..


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

fluval 2.0? fluval aquasky?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

https://orphek.com/atlantik-v2-1-planted/


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi @bif24701,

I have a 75 gallon with an LED fixture. Last year, when I had to replace a light for my 30 gallon (36") tank I did a quick comparison of three of the more popular LED fixtures at that time; *you can find that comparison here*. Then last fall the Marineland Doublebright LED on my 75 gallon died and I had to purchase another new fixture; I was so happy with my first purchase I bought a 48" version of the same fixture.

I would not suggest the Aquasky model, the amount of light (PAR) they put out to the substrate level of 18" - 19" below the rim of the tank. The Fluval Planted 2.0 provides adjustable output from [email protected]* to [email protected]* at the substrate level (17.5") of my 75 gallon tank. The 120 degree lenses on the LED's provide very even lighting from the front to the back of the 19" wide tank. Since you will not be running CO2 this fixture would certainly meet your purpose. I am currently running my 75 gallon with [email protected] with good results.

* All PAR readings are *actual*, taken today in the middle of the tank with an Apogee MQ-510 PAR meter (underwater readings without using a multiplier) factory calibrated on 3/23/17.

Here is a 10 gallon, low tech, 2X10W CFL lamps ([email protected]), dosed with ferts using the EI method and liquid carbon supplement. Picture taken 10 weeks after set-up.


----------

